# oficial pics of the nb convertable



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

i don't know if this has been posted before....i've done a search and came up w/ nothing...any how....i thought ya'll might like to see this...
http://pc99.detnews.com/autosinsider/sneakpeek/index.hbs?myrec=39 
*<edit>Please don't post the actual photos on this site as the photographer has the copyright.</edit> *
roger
02 GLX 4motion (passat)
[edited by vwvortex1]


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (4meezy)*

Not bad..... not bad at all.


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (BlueyedBoi69)*

Do you know if it will be offered in a 1.8T?


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (Cosmic VR6)*

its not as hideous as i thought it was going to be, if i could put a removable hard top on my S i couldnt be happier














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jason_R (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (4meezy)*

Looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (Jason_R)*

Everything always looks photoshopped to somebody.
Looks legit to me. Not bad....but I wouldn't get one.
Glad to see that VW is finally starting to get the ball rolling with the new Cabrio.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (Iago)*

New Century VW in Glendale Cali said that it will be released first with the 2.slow. Then laster on, available with the turbo.


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (4meezy)*

I can tell that is a real pic... notice the placement of the side markers... they are on the mirrors now. That is a 2003 running change for the coupes.


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (jrdlr)*

is that the antenna sticking out from the side by the side mirror? weird...but other than that, it's ok...that aluminum trim stuff bugs me out...sorry for the pun if that was one. it def looks better with the top down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








*J


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (VBugginW)*

Call or Email Volkswagen and you'll get the info. for the New Beetle Cabriolet








It's still slated for a Miami debut in November and market introduction not long thereafter. The first NBC will be a 2.0l auto, but shortly thereafter ("delayed introduction") there will definitely be a NBC sporting teh 150hp version of the 1.8T and a 5-speed manual transmission.
That pic does look like the real deal to me.


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (4meezy)*

The automatic tranny will be a 6 speed. They will also have a a 5speed manual. At the intro only black tops will be availble.


----------



## Jason_R (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (Iago)*

I'm just saying the top looks pretty crappy real of photoshopped, IMHO.
Of course, convertibles are designed to be driven with the tops down, so that's probably how it will look best anyway.


----------



## Jason_R (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (jrdlr)*

It could be a real pic, but just because the markers are in the right place, doesn't mean its a real pic. They could've photoshopped an '03 Coupe.


----------



## kenstoy (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (Jason_R)*

I agree with Jason, its 03 Bug for sure and roof (rag top) is kind odd.


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (jrdlr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The automatic tranny will be a 6 speed. They will also have a a 5speed manual. At the intro only black tops will be availble.[HR][/HR]​isn't it usually the other way around? example: 4 sp-auto, 5 sp-manual....


[Modified by VBugginW, 9:24 AM 7-11-2002]


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (VBugginW)*

Six speed automatic would be heavy as sin...especially for a 2.slo to be lugging around!


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (VBugginW)*

Yeah, it usually is the other way around... but in this case it is definitely a 6 speed auto or a 5 speed manual.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (jrdlr)*

Whoa a 6 speed auto?







Still looks kinda cool. Must I also add cute?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (Brown E)*

The photos are real and we not photoshopped. At the request of the photographer please don't post the pictures here on the site. You can click on the Detroit News link above instead.
Thanks,
-jamie


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (vwvortex1)*

A certain someone I know at VW CONFIRMED they are the real deal! It will be a 4 speed auto NOT a 6 speed auto. Expect a Turbo delay.


----------



## Jason_R (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (MRVW01)*

In that case.. I must say:
It is hideous.. with the top up.
I think it will look good with it down.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (Jason_R)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm just saying the top looks pretty crappy real of photoshopped, IMHO.
Of course, convertibles are designed to be driven with the tops down, so that's probably how it will look best anyway.[HR][/HR]​Did you look at the size of that photo before making that remark? It's a high-compression jpeg file. They tend to bring the appearance of photoshopped-ness with them due the the crappy quality that they embody.


----------



## Jason_R (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (candywhitepassattemp)*

um.. that's not why I thought they were photoshopped... but.. they're real, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (Jason_R)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It is hideous.. with the top up.[HR][/HR]​"Round" is a pretty hard shape to make look good in a ragtop.
And, I hope you'd at least agree that this version looks a HELLUVA lot better than most of the third-party convertible-conversions that have been done to-date!


----------



## Jason_R (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (Iago)*

I suppose...
I'm more concerned that the car wasn't originally designed to be a convertible, that usually spells trouble.
It always seems better when they make Convertibles ---> Coupes, not Coupes ---> Convertibles.
Just my opinion. I hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (Jason_R)*

The reason the NB Cabrio has taken so long to come out is that it required a complete re-engineering of the platform to make sure it will still have top scores in crash tests. If you look closely there is quite a bit of all new sheet metal to make this all work.
Me personally I think the top came out pretty decent especially compared to the aftermarket jobs out there (as someone else pointed out).
-jamie


----------



## James031 (Mar 30, 1999)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (vwvortex1)*

Is that a Karmann badge (like the old Bug Cabriolet had) on the rear corner of the hood near the antenna? It could be a piece of tape though....


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (James031)*

are they putting a roll bar in it? i'm trying to picture it...but....just...can't....do...it.


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (James031)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is that a Karmann badge (like the old Bug Cabriolet had) on the rear corner of the hood near the antenna? It could be a piece of tape though.... [HR][/HR]​It has a lot of styling ques of both the Karmann and Hebmüller Cabriolets of the 50's. (like the chrom strip around the bottom, the fender-mounted antenna, etc...)
I wouldn't doubt it if it had a Karmann Coachbuilders badge on the fender.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (VBugginW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]are they putting a roll bar in it? i'm trying to picture it...but....just...can't....do...it.[HR][/HR]​That's because you won't see any rollbar. The NB Cabriolet's going to be equipped with pop-up rollbars that pop up during a rollover (I believe this has been seen on BMW's recently?)
Hmm... I do wonder what that square emblem-looking thing by the antenna is. The conversion was done by Karmann, wasn't it?
I'm really curious to see this thing in the flesh. Or at least a higher-res pic


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (ASurroca)*

ahhh, it's okay I guess, I expected the top to look a little better, but it's okay.......I wouldn't mind getting one.....plus I would just keep the top down at all times anyways


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The NB Cabriolet's going to be equipped with pop-up rollbars that pop up during a rollover (I believe this has been seen on BMW's recently?)[HR][/HR]​Sort of like the pop-up roll bar on SL's?


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (candywhitepassattemp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The NB Cabriolet's going to be equipped with pop-up rollbars that pop up during a rollover (I believe this has been seen on BMW's recently?)
Sort of like the pop-up roll bar on SL's?[HR][/HR]​mmmm......SL5/600......hopefully that's what ur talking about......mmmm....great car


----------



## mlape (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (VBugginW)*

The following site has two more pictures of the New Beetle Convertible. Please click on them, when enlarged the answer some of the questions about the antenna and the door window details. The link:
http://www.thecarconnection.com/index.asp?article=5090&n=156,178&sid=178


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (mlape)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In that case.. I must say:
It is hideous.. with the top up.
I think it will look good with it down.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​I totally agree with that one, I think it looks weird with the top up, it just doesn't look right


----------



## DasVWBabe (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (Projekt-Chick)*

Makes me happy I purchased another MkIII Cabrio rather than wait for the NB Convertible. It's not bad, but it's definitely not the caliber I expected - however, there's only so much you can do with the chassis you're basing the convertible off of.


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (DasVWBabe)*

Although I cannot wait for the NB Convertible, I do LOVE your Jazz Blue Cabrio. Jazz Blue is one of my all-time FAVORITE VW colors. Your Cab looks awesome with those mods!
As a long time VW owner (on #11, currently - including 1982 Rabbit Convertible, 1988 Cabriolet and 2000 Cabrio), I am willing to wait for VW to get it right. If the rumors are true, VW #12 for me will be a NBC with the 1.8T 6-spd and folding hardtop








I will wait ever so impatiently!!


----------



## Pistol Pete Case (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (4meezy)*

I love that thing. I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (4meezy)*

I love the way this looks!
Imagine this in a stage III 1.8T with appropriate wheels and suspension upgrades!
This would rock!


----------



## DasVWBabe (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (bugnut)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Although I cannot wait for the NB Convertible, I do LOVE your Jazz Blue Cabrio. Jazz Blue is one of my all-time FAVORITE VW colors. Your Cab looks awesome with those mods!
[HR][/HR]​Thanks!







The second I saw this car I knew I had to have it! I traded my car in, and swapped 5 years worth of mods from my Windsor Blue Cabby to my Jazz Blue Cabby and haven't looked back once!


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (DasVWBabe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I traded my car in, and swapped 5 years worth of mods from my Windsor Blue Cabby to my Jazz Blue Cabby and haven't looked back once! [HR][/HR]​Not even when changing lanes or pulling out of a parking space?


----------



## zlog (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (Iago)*

and how r u going to open the trunk/hatch








will there be a trunk/hatch








I guess the wing is gone too for all us 1.8T's
If ya thought ( and I do ) the carrying capacity for the bug was small now, what's going to happen with the ragtop


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (zlog)*

The auto-spoiler on the Corrado was below the window, so I don't see why they could not stick it below the window. Except, I'm not so sure there would be a need for a spoiler







Dunno the aerodynamics of a vert.


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (ASurroca)*

saw a porsche turbo cab racing at lime rock park in connecticut with the top down and that thing was haulin' ass and keeping up with other porsche turbo's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and there was no aerodynamic problems there!


----------



## agranger (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (VBugginW)*

I'm thinking that the antenna next to the passenger door isn't a radio antenna but some sort of data delivery device... an easily transferrable GPS system or system status transmitter used for debugging the car. Check out the wire leading from that box on the front fender and the ugly suction mount at the base of the antenna.
With all of the work they are putting into getting the top right, I can't imagine that they would tack on something that can be so easily hidden in the A pillar, near the trunk or in the front glass...
I'm not so sure if I like the looks w/ the top down, but the chrome strip that wraps all the way around is a nice touch.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (ASurroca)*

I'm betting that by losing the "Beetle shape" by chopping the top, you lose a lot of the lift issues that the coupe was presenting, and therefore don't really need an automated spoiler.
...I wonder what the Beetle Cabby design would look like with some of the spoilers available for the NB....could have some good mixtures out there!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Un-Official pics of the New Beetle Convertible (Iago)*

I think it would be a cool ride.... 
...as long as one of the aftermarket companies (or even VW) makes a removable hardtop. _THAT_ would ROCK!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (MRVW01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A certain someone I know at VW CONFIRMED they are the real deal! It will be a 4 speed auto NOT a 6 speed auto. Expect a Turbo delay. [HR][/HR]​I would double check your sources.... 6 speed automatic!


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (jrdlr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would double check your sources.... 6 speed automatic!







[HR][/HR]​
That's not what my VW source OR our order guide said. Where are you getting your info?


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (MRVW01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would double check your sources.... 6 speed automatic!









That's not what my VW source OR our order guide said. Where are you getting your info?[HR][/HR]​sounds like he got his info from vwvortex: http://www.vwvortex.com/news/07_02/07_26/index.shtml


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: oficial pics of the nb convertable (4meezy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would double check your sources.... 6 speed automatic!









That's not what my VW source OR our order guide said. Where are you getting your info?
sounds like he got his info from vwvortex: http://www.vwvortex.com/news/07_02/07_26/index.shtml [HR][/HR]​and autoweek with the pheaton on the cover


----------

